# Beagle men, I need some info.



## animalguy (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm interested in getting a beagle as a pet/companion dog in the future. Would be interested in one that could be trained to blood trail, but not a runner. The smaller the better. I have five kids at home, so gentle nature is a must.  Anybody you know breed for that?  Where does the Dept of Ag get their airport dogs?    Thanks Fellas.


----------



## 027181 (Aug 28, 2010)

If you want it for deer theres a preacher with some blueberries on here


----------



## DROPPINEM (Aug 28, 2010)

027181 said:


> If you want it for deer theres a preacher with some blueberries on here


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 28, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere````````````````````````````````````````` ``````````` ````````>*

10-4  Good Buddy!!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>?~~>


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 28, 2010)

Why don't yall look at them Blues and you'll see a puppy chasen something across the road and it ain't no deer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 28, 2010)

easy there big fellow even a blind hog find a nut now and then.dont get ya self so worked up we seen the video we seen it


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 29, 2010)

027181- good looking dog in your avatar niccce!!!!!


----------



## 027181 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks bunny chaser he's a bob tail from Mr. Holcombe


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 29, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere````````````````````````````````````````` ``````````` ````````>*

look out now!  Mr. Holcombe was My Daddy !!

That Good Looking red hound, came from Daddy Rabbit!

Will he run a Rabbit?

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## 027181 (Aug 29, 2010)

he'll run one fast enough to lap them blueberries, must be his breeding


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 29, 2010)

should've known a good looking red like that would've had to come from Daddy Rabbit stock!! mercy should have at least noticed the tail-mercy it sho is purdy


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 29, 2010)

PURTY??????? I believe that dog was sitting with the Monkey on the railroad track singing----"IT Want Be Long Now"


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 30, 2010)

gypsy better becareful word in the briars on cane patch done got an A-P-B on ya,and ya dont need ole DADDY RABBIT getting ol DOC to to bring him to ole OAK CULL briar patch


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 31, 2010)

10-4 Good Buddy

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 1, 2010)

You boys just plain CRUEL!!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 1, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere````````````````````````````````````````` ``````````` ````````>*

Say that Young Lad, with the Bob Tail Red Hound, was here at Rabbit Town, U.S. A. just a few days ago, he took another, Bob Tail Red tick male back home with him too!!

He will have this one running with the other on by Christmas, Day!!

Keep Looking Up!

d.r.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## animalguy (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the help fellas.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Sep 1, 2010)

animalguy said:


> Thanks for the help fellas.


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 1, 2010)

animalguy said:


> Thanks for the help fellas.



beagles are good pets buddy they can be hyper but are smart. get one


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow, Animal Man  you say thankya fella's and all ya got outof it was a Bob-Tail-Redback-Whitecoat-Longeared-Dinghagin-Swampdogin-Hound with a promise of maybe at Christmas  That's tha reason my Slow Mo can't run with the rest of the pack cause some Hootonanny cut his tail off and now can't balance hisself!!!!!!


----------



## 027181 (Sep 1, 2010)

dadgum hootnanny cuttin off tails


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 1, 2010)

Just wanted to know if I could wake up ole Cuttin Off-Low Profilin--Dog Runnin-Mind Turnin -Dead Eye-.410 Shootin-Pancake Eatin- Yote Huntin-Rabbit Runnin fellow up in Rabbit Town USA


----------



## bunny chaser (Sep 3, 2010)

ole slow mo is faster with his tail cut than ya better get the tail wacker busy you need to get ol jam's cut,seen shorter tails on horses and while he got his clippers out go ahead and get that roosters while he's cutting hey preacher when ole jammer opened up did you shake your tail feathers


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 3, 2010)

U betcha ole preacher cut the Pop-Belly, Bo-Legged, Waca-Woo-Toosie, Bang-Gangin, Flop-Poppin, Arm-Swingin, Yac-Tackin,  Boot-Scootin, -----Oh yea I got whatcha call Wammy-Gabbin , Foot-Flippin, Whoopie-Howaa, Monkey-Swingin, Dru-Beaten, Tommy-Hawkin excited


----------



## Beagler (Sep 3, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> U betcha ole preacher cut the Pop-Belly, Bo-Legged, Waca-Woo-Toosie, Bang-Gangin, Flop-Poppin, Arm-Swingin, Yac-Tackin,  Boot-Scootin, -----Oh yea I got whatcha call Wammy-Gabbin , Foot-Flippin, Whoopie-Howaa, Monkey-Swingin, Dru-Beaten, Tommy-Hawkin excited



Preacher it ain't nothen to me, but what you been putting in that Diet Pepsi???


----------



## bunny chaser (Sep 3, 2010)

i would sure love to see that video,and mabey he need to drink that caffine free diet pepsi


----------



## canepatch (Sep 6, 2010)

The Blue Preacherman talked about them adult beverages a while back, maybe he's drifting in that direction again or talking in some other tongue.  Time will tell.


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 6, 2010)

Boys I'll continue this chat tomorrow nite---Got to get up at 12:30PM tonight and head to medical college of Georgia for one of our folks is having surgery at 5:30 AM


----------



## canepatch (Sep 6, 2010)

WOW!  Watch out Daddy Rabbit  the Blue preacherman may pay you another 3:00 A.M. unannounced visit while enroute to the medical college.  If so, let him feast his eyes on some real rabbit dogs, please sir!


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 6, 2010)

this is by far the worst ive seen when it comes to high jacking a thread!!! this fella simply wanted to know if a beagle was a good pet and he got 28 post that had absolutly nothing to do with the simple question he asked!!!! Animalguy I hope this doesnt stop you from asking questions in the future about dogs you have or would like to aquire BC reguardless of this thread there is folks on here that will give you solid advise!!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 7, 2010)

While You Counting, this will make #32 !  Yes Beagles, make Excellant Pets, Especially the Blue Ticks, with Long tails!

I have figured, out what is wong with slow Mo, the Preachers blue tick?

Who ever cut his  Tail Off, was on the Wrong End!

Try turning Old slow Moe around and just behine his ears, that is where they should have done, that Cutting!!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## bunny chaser (Sep 7, 2010)

well daddy rabbit i aint going to let ya have the last say so on this high jacked thread so here is #33. nope would'nt have a beagle they are hard hunters,to loyal,way to smart and good temperment would recomend a collie that lassie sure was a dandy.


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 7, 2010)

Now Mr Thomas Goose, Thanks for informin us of the baser sort we are a bunch of HITCH HIKERS!! I went back To ANIMALS thread and took notice of some details???? He wants a beagle that DONT RUN, That IS A COMPANION, and one that TRAILS BLOOD----And you callen us HITCH HIKERS This is a small game huntin thread I'm really concerned he's calls  himself ANIMAL, evidently he's your companion, and ya'll want to trail BLOOD!!!!!! Nothin personal,but you da one who  troublesome thoughts. All of this has to do with Animal's thread, but I am #34!


----------



## Beagler (Sep 7, 2010)

A Beagle is way to good of a dog to be made into a pet. Unless ofcourse they are Blue Ticks, then that's another story. But you better watch for there long tails they'll whip you do death. There tails sort of remind me of a sting rays tail.  #35


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 7, 2010)

Now BEAGLER if you gona join this thread learn to count---you # 35, Oh my I just HIGH JACKED again    I seen that quick move Beagler?????? #34?to #35?


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 8, 2010)

*Rabbit Track Everwhere````````````````````````````````````````` ```````````````>*

Gotta, Go Too Bat, for my old Buddy Beagler, He is 100% Correct, his number was in fact,  #35 , He is Correct, (for a change)  Preacher you off, this time?

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>

Now What is My # ?
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~?


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 8, 2010)

Now DR, I figured you'd have a problem cause you didn't even know what day it was  Now back to your latest thread remark-----Go back and look and it's in PLAIN VIEW that the numbers go like this- 32,33,34,and 35!!!  My computer says I'm # 34 and Beagler is # 35,,,,,,,,, By-the Way I'm looking for a beagle that has 3-qualities----Won't Run----Make a great Companion----and Will trail Blood--- DR, can you help me??????


----------



## Beagler (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep Daddy Rabbit that's what my post say's I was number #35. Don't be to hard on the Preacher remember he was up allnight.
Preacher if your looking for Beagle with the qualitys you listed, Might I suggest you try the dog pound.


----------



## Canebrake (Sep 8, 2010)

ahhh Gose...I'm telling Mucho to put some points on the dry erase board for this one!

OP...don't know if there are certain lines better for blood work but most likely you'll have to work your blood trail with your beagle on a check cord...at least to begin with until you get him a couple seasons under his belt.  There is alot of good info on blood tracking dogs on this forum...check out "Tracking Dogs for Finding Wounded Deer" by John Jeanneny

and yes...they can make decent pets.  very smart breed.  

just a suggestion...put any future questions on the Animal Talk Board...any serious/reasonable question on the small game forum will get annihilated by this bunch


----------



## Corey (Sep 8, 2010)

animalguy said:


> I'm interested in getting a beagle as a pet/companion dog in the future. Would be interested in one that could be trained to blood trail, but not a runner. The smaller the better. I have five kids at home, so gentle nature is a must.  Anybody you know breed for that?  Where does the Dept of Ag get their airport dogs?    Thanks Fellas.



I think I have what you need, I will send you a PM 
great little dog.


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 8, 2010)

GOOSE, just playing around wid ya a bit tel Animal Man hope he finds  a goodon, jest remember you got to hit dat deer in the vitals or a dog won't be no good???  By the way better check ole Corey's dog out , I'm sure it's done run in a few of dem Hi-Class Trials, so dat means it's Registered, A companion cause they ride so much together to dose events, and  he's been fed RARE steak with blookdto convince him he can win, but if Corey gettin rid of that thing he mitta failed all them test????? Good luck Animal


----------



## bunny chaser (Sep 8, 2010)

collie's ,what dandy dog's heck even JOHN WAYNE had one and them there make good companions there pilgram and by the way may can save ya self a feed and wormer etc bill if ya just practice SHOOTING hahaha and be alot less work


----------



## Corey (Sep 8, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> GOOSE, just playing around wid ya a bit tel Animal Man hope he finds  a goodon, jest remember you got to hit dat deer in the vitals or a dog won't be no good???  By the way better check ole Corey's dog out , I'm sure it's done run in a few of dem Hi-Class Trials, so dat means it's Registered, A companion cause they ride so much together to dose events, and  he's been fed RARE steak with blookdto convince him he can win, but if Corey gettin rid of that thing he mitta failed all them test????? Good luck Animal



Last Bluetick in my Kennel Preacher and thats no Joke..I tried them out but I just did not have any luck with them. 
She is a great dog though.


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 8, 2010)

WOAH-Corey, tell ME about this little she-girl Need a picture and some info!!!!!!! ASAP


----------



## bunny chaser (Sep 8, 2010)

sounds like ole corey got tha preacher eating out of his hands boyz what yall think??? head line reads ol BLUE GYPSY adds another cull dog to his home of rescued beagles. hahaha and dont blame ya bit corey man them ol blues make them sho nuff dogs sour hahaha. all them good dogs just to slow to trial hunt ya had that would have trained them blues he got and he let em pass now look at him lol


----------



## Corey (Sep 8, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> WOAH-Corey, tell ME about this little she-girl Need a picture and some info!!!!!!! ASAP



 @ Preacher, your more then welcome to try her Preacher but you are going to have to come get her.


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 8, 2010)

Is she AKC----ALREADY KATHIN COTTONTAILS???????????


----------



## canepatch (Sep 9, 2010)

Corey:  Keep the blue dog a few days, the Blue Preacher will pick her up.  But you better specify or limit the times of day for him to drop by.  I'm sure you've heard about his 3:00 A.M. visit to Rabbittown , USA.  You didn't say what her problem is but she will fit right in with his cull pack.  Maybe you could loan him a tri-color rooster, huh?


----------



## Corey (Sep 9, 2010)

canepatch said:


> Corey:  Keep the blue dog a few days, the Blue Preacher will pick her up.  But you better specify or limit the times of day for him to drop by.  I'm sure you've heard about his 3:00 A.M. visit to Rabbittown , USA.  You didn't say what her problem is but she will fit right in with his cull pack.  Maybe you could loan him a tri-color rooster, huh?



Canepatch, Preacher shows up @ 0300 he will get a pillow and a blanket. I will show him the sofa and tell him I will see him in about 4 hours..


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 9, 2010)

Now aint we just a FUNNY little bunch YAKKY-TOES, MONKY-MOUTHS, TWISTED-BUTTS, YOYO-BRAINS, And TOODLE-TOTS


----------



## 027181 (Sep 9, 2010)

number 52


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 9, 2010)

#51is ahead of #52


----------



## bunny chaser (Sep 9, 2010)

cane patch ya hit right on it,them yote's like them lil blue cull's they sour tasting and real easy to catch dont run real fast or very far heck ol gypsy shot that yote from the tail gate Ole cory make a fortune on gypsy yee haw corey while he there show him some sho nuff rabbit dogs


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 11, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> Now Mr Thomas Goose, Thanks for informin us of the baser sort we are a bunch of HITCH HIKERS!! I went back To ANIMALS thread and took notice of some details???? He wants a beagle that DONT RUN, That IS A COMPANION, and one that TRAILS BLOOD----And you callen us HITCH HIKERS This is a small game huntin thread I'm really concerned he's calls  himself ANIMAL, evidently he's your companion, and ya'll want to trail BLOOD!!!!!! Nothin personal,but you da one who  troublesome thoughts. All of this has to do with Animal's thread, but I am #34!



dont know the ol boy from you, just notice he was lookin for a little help and probably figured yall do enough mouthing about beagles maybe one of you could give him a touch of your mighty wisdom but seems the comp. between the colors took over before he could get any advise!


----------



## bunny chaser (Sep 11, 2010)

buy a book go to animal shelter go to gose's house griffin and mcdonugh real close to one another yall hook up got to petland check out some beagles and BLOOD HOUNDS (deer dogs) whatever kind of dog that dont hunt but eats milkyway's but trail's blood.Let Gose pick you one out but i bet he has is own version of what color-speed -size and blood he likes but lord knows we want hear it now but oh yea down the road into the season he will come alive hahahaa good luck animal on your finding let us mouthy mighty beagle wisdom bunny running rabbit smacker's know what ya end up with happy trails to ya


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 11, 2010)

bunny chaser said:


> buy a book go to animal shelter go to gose's house griffin and mcdonugh real close to one another yall hook up got to petland check out some beagles and BLOOD HOUNDS (deer dogs) whatever kind of dog that dont hunt but eats milkyway's but trail's blood.Let Gose pick you one out but i bet he has is own version of what color-speed -size and blood he likes but lord knows we want hear it now but oh yea down the road into the season he will come alive hahahaa good luck animal on your finding let us mouthy mighty beagle wisdom bunny running rabbit smacker's know what ya end up with happy trails to ya



 I dont have any pet dogs myself mine are huntin hounds the full size version just like poken at you pint size dog handlers! didnt realize yall beaglers were as sensitive as the duck hunters on here. animal i guess you have to be apart of that frat to get any straight forward advise or even a yes or no.


----------



## 027181 (Sep 11, 2010)

dont be makin fun of the pint size dog handlers


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 11, 2010)

027181 said:


> dont be makin fun of the pint size dog handlers



 I apologize i meant the dogs were pint size not the handlers.


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, i'm believin ole GOOSE is comuin round!!!! He even claimed Chaser, he didn't know Animal Man no more dan de Man in Dat Moon  I think fo time passes to fast he'll be don got some of them midget  beagles and be on the network trin to help us ole boys out  YAPPER-SNAPPER, BUGGY-WOGGY, LEG-SWANGIN, LOG-JUMPPIN, GITAR-PICKIN   caint wait to get some info!!!!!!!


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 11, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> YAPPER-SNAPPER, BUGGY-WOGGY, LEG-SWANGIN, LOG-JUMPPIN, GITAR-PICKIN   caint wait to get some info!!!!!!!



I have no Idea what any of that means but it sounds funny. i already chase beagles just not mine.


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 11, 2010)

Goose, do you-Chase someone else's beagles or do you Chase Rabbits????? Got me a little bit cornfused


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 11, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> Goose, do you-Chase someone else's beagles or do you Chase Rabbits????? Got me a little bit cornfused



ive never chased the rabbits! i just point and squeeze with them.  the dogs do all the rabbit chasin


----------



## bunny chaser (Sep 11, 2010)

hey hey easy there talking bout hi jacking a man's thread and i thought tha man was needing advise hahaha see if ya let him that ol blue preacher get ya all side tracked ya run them full size deer dogs oughta try them lil blues? get more in ya dog box-dont eat as much and easier to handle and dont hunt as long hahahaha yall aint right just aint right


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm evin mo now than ever?????Chaser you meen tell me I got GOOSE eatin outta my palm tree hans now tha is just plane kool!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 12, 2010)

bunny chaser said:


> hey hey easy there talking bout hi jacking a man's thread and i thought tha man was needing advise hahaha see if ya let him that ol blue preacher get ya all side tracked ya run them full size deer dogs oughta try them lil blues? get more in ya dog box-dont eat as much and easier to handle and dont hunt as long hahahaha yall aint right just aint right



I gave him my opinion on a beagle, and deer dogs dont last at my place! they either get the e-collar or the  i wont stand for it. no one has played into anybodys hand but you "beagle boys" sure let an easy ? slip by you where for once yall might could have agreed on somthing.


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 12, 2010)

"AGREE", wid one each odder, you can't be serious


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL maybe i spoke to soon!


----------



## bunny chaser (Sep 12, 2010)

we all agree but one feller that speckled dog's are just not cut out to run rabbits,and preacher if ya take that ol goosey woosey with ya one time to the rabbit woods well that be enuff to have him wanting to join the tri possie? who knows we may just deputize him he seems like he may be more a tri or blk&tan than a speckled dog feller,but may have to get the feller on them 410,s he probably a goose gun shooter


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 12, 2010)

bunny chaser said:


> we all agree but one feller that speckled dog's are just not cut out to run rabbits,and preacher if ya take that ol goosey woosey with ya one time to the rabbit woods well that be enuff to have him wanting to join the tri possie? who knows we may just deputize him he seems like he may be more a tri or blk&tan than a speckled dog feller,but may have to get the feller on them 410,s he probably a goose gun shooter



your right on a few points i do like them tri's but i will tote any shotgun that go's bang! im not picky on what rolls the rabbit!


----------



## bunny chaser (Sep 12, 2010)

see there preacher,ya cant fool ol goosey woosey with all that cotton picken blabber jabber!!!! he has just been deputized and now a member of the tri power possie and he sounds like a natural born killer so he wouldnt fit  in with ya pack of cull dogs anyway and from griffin to darien is way to far for him to come hunt for just an hour hahaha nice try gypsy but thats all it was!!!! and the hits just keep on coming. heck he can hunt yote's at his own land and dont need no blue dog for bait


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 12, 2010)

bunny chaser said:


> see there preacher,ya cant fool ol goosey woosey with all that cotton picken blabber jabber!!!! he has just been deputized and now a member of the tri power possie and he sounds like a natural born killer so he wouldnt fit  in with ya pack of cull dogs anyway and from griffin to darien is way to far for him to come hunt for just an hour hahaha nice try gypsy but thats all it was!!!! and the hits just keep on coming. heck he can hunt yote's at his own land and dont need no blue dog for bait



I deff couldnt justify that drive to shoot at one rabbit! besides my little girl would freak if i only came home with one for her to clean!


----------



## bunny chaser (Sep 12, 2010)

griffin to rome not that far i wired the shoney's in mcdonogh and griffin so holla at me got some places to run yours at nite and mine in the briars i WANT send ya home with just ONE of nothing and that fo sho hahaha


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 12, 2010)

will do for sure! i got a nice spot in kingston full of rabbits we will def have to run them down this year. and ill bring the big dogs and we can cut em after dark!


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm sorry could yall plese let Bluetrain come run in dat place whid ya Darien is only a HOP-SKIP-RANG DOODLE-from dat place


----------



## bunny chaser (Sep 12, 2010)

preacher ya come up here ya going to get deputized ya self


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 12, 2010)

I have to hardeyly dissagree with that statement!!!!!!


----------



## bunny chaser (Sep 13, 2010)

goosey i live just off kingston hwy on the rome end and just bout 15mins from kingston,and preacher yes you will get deputized shortly after the possie spanks them slow blue's but i will take ya to trade day to help ya get rid of them speckled  lil pretty dogs and hook you up with some bunnie chasers


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 14, 2010)

bunny chaser said:


> goosey i live just off kingston hwy on the rome end and just bout 15mins from kingston,and preacher yes you will get deputized shortly after the possie spanks them slow blue's but i will take ya to trade day to help ya get rid of them speckled  lil pretty dogs and hook you up with some bunnie chasers



we will get it done then cuz! preacher come on up but id bring more than 1 shell!


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 14, 2010)

Hope to get that Blueberry Box made especially just for me and my Blues this week from Eastman!!!! AT that time I'm gona be a real classie Bunny hunter Me, my truck, and my Blues gona be rally 1ST Class Traveling Bunny team!!!!!!!


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 14, 2010)

better not spoil them beagles to much they wont want to get out of that fancy new box!


----------



## bunny chaser (Sep 15, 2010)

gypsy,new box new gun ya almost ready to start rabbit hunting ya just missing the main part?


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 15, 2010)

Nope Chaser, just got some FRESH VIENNA and CHEEZE CRACKERS at Dollar General!!!! Now I'm ready to put that ONE rabbit on the tailgate


----------

